# Senior Living Near Disney World



## ernestfranklin (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi All,

My name is Ernest, I have been looking for a place to talk to like-minded and similar aged folks like myself and heard this was the place to do it! I am new to forums, so I am excited to see what all the chatter is about.

I guess for my first post, I'll just get straight to the point. I am moving down to the Orlando area from New Jersey this December. Although I still feel young, my body gives  me daily reminders that I am 85 years old. So, with that being said, I am looking to go into senior living.

Though I am getting a little older, I still plan on being active for awhile longer. A part of the reason I am relocating to the central Florida area is due to the proximity to all of the parks (Disney etc) as I would love to take my Grandchildren there. 

I was wondering if anyone from this area had any recommendations for suitable senior housing. I have saved up a decent amount of change over the years, so I can afford something more on the upscale side, but I am having a hard time figuring out where to start on my search.

I appreciate any feedback and look forward getting to know some people more and possibly discovering some nice activities for people my age in the area.

Cheers,

Ernest


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2019)

There's quite a few who will help you with your enquiry here. Unfortunately I'm not one of them, but welcome to the forum, from me in London England... you've come to the right place to find friends,


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 10, 2019)

Welcome, I live in New Jersey. I hope you like it in Florida. I could never tolerate the heat but wish you well.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 10, 2019)

welcome earnest from georgia


----------



## jujube (Jul 10, 2019)

Well, there are a lot of options in the Orlando area.  Rent or buy? Do you want an apartment, a house, a villa, a condo, a mobile home, assisted living, independent living?  How close to Disney World do you want to live?  Practically at the gates or within an hour's drive?  

Put "senior living near Disney World" in your browser and you'll get a lot of info.  

The closer you get to Disney, the more expensive and tourist-oriented things will be.  The areas west of Disney on the I-4 corridor (Polk county, notably) are retirement intensive.  

Just be sure that wherever you rent/buy, that you check to see if residents are allowed to rent their homes out for B&B or other vacation rentals.  That can be a nightmare with a constantly-changing cast of neighbors.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi Ernest and welcome.   I don't know anything about housing in Florida that you can't get from google, sorry.   But if you get a nice place near Disney we will all come to visit you.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi Ernest





I'm not far from you here in CT but while I can still get help with the snow, I'll stay cold. I keep better, plus I'm afraid of bugs. Good luck if you do go south and let us know how it is for you!


----------



## LulyR (Aug 3, 2019)

I would start with 55places.com.  It has listing for all types of over 55 communities in the US.  I'm using it to find a place in either central Florida (near Disney) or South Florida where I'm from.  The also have an app and will send you updates on communities and properties you like.  I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 3, 2019)

The weather on the coast is more pleasant than inland.  We have lived in Florida for a total of 32 years.  I would avoid any place north of Orlando or south of Ft Pierce.  Our preference is for the Gulf coast.
Grand children are relentless about growing, ours are now in their mid 20s.


----------



## gennie (Aug 3, 2019)

Welcome and good luck in your search..  There is an Orlando area community called Celebration that might fill the bill for you.  Check it out.  

https://celebration.fl.us/


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi Ernest.  Sorry I don't have anything to add as I'm in Ohio but hope you will stick around this forum for some lively communications!


----------

